# Mediteranean Diet, anyone live by it?



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 25, 2022)

I am thinking about the diet and am willing to stick with it.  Anyone done it and like it?


----------



## Shero (Feb 25, 2022)

Oh yes! Not only do I recommend it, I grew up on it coming from France. Right now for lunch I am having a Med. Chickpea salad:

If interested, here is what I have in mine

Chickpeas

Cucumber

Grape tomatoes

Bell peppers

Red onion

Chopped mint ad basil

Kalamata olives

Feta cheese

*Dressing: *

Lemon juice

A little honey

Virgin olive oil

White or red wine vinegar

Salt to taste.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 26, 2022)

I don’t totally live by it but I use and enjoy all the things on it regularly. Except seafood - nothing fresh here. Middle of the southwest desert, 1000s of  miles from oceans. Everything frozen, flown in or farmed and extremely high prices for dubious quality. Unless at a specialty restaurant where quality is more trustworthy. i really miss good fresh fish and shellfish.
That chickpea salad sounds great. Think I’ll buy some next time I shop.


----------



## Michael Z (Feb 26, 2022)

It is more or less my diet. For me, it keeps my weight constant. My weight has only varied +/-4 pounds or so in the last 5 years. Also, it minimizes inflammation.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 26, 2022)

I eat a plant based diet that's similar in many ways to the Mediterranean diet.  Major differences: I virtually never eat meat or poultry, rarely eat seafood, am pretty good about avoiding dairy, and almost never use even a teaspoon of added oil a day.


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 26, 2022)

I don't live by it but I do eat many of the food items. I have lost weight by cutting calories and walk for at least an hour every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

I pretty much did during the years I lived in Spain, literally next to the Mediterranean... The heat tends to make you less hungry for stodgy starched based foods anyway...


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2022)

I grew up with lots of those foods in my diet and still lean heavily towards that kind of diet. My body likes it and my weight is pretty much stable. I don't touch sugar which some Mediterranean meals/desserts include. No alcohol either which some med meals do include in or with the meal.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 27, 2022)

Shero said:


> Oh yes! Not only do I recommend it, I grew up on it coming from France. Right now for lunch I am having a Med. Chickpea salad:
> 
> If interested, here is what I have in mine
> 
> ...


Well this diet is new to me, so I have looked up a few recipes to get me started and get going on it.  Heart healthy and basically will help a person not be diabetic, of which I am not near being that.  Just want to be healthy and enjoy the food too.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 27, 2022)

Mediterranean Light by Martha Rose Schulman is an oldie but goodie.   Great recipes and a great read as well.  Shulman includes the history of some of the dishes and reminiscences of her times spent in the region; she has a delightful writing style.  @StarSong  ...think you'd love this if you've not already seen it.

https://www.amazon.com/Mediterranea...4&sprefix=mediterranean+light,aps,108&sr=8-10


Book blurb:

The cuisines of the Mediterranean are famous for taking humble ingredients and transforming them into savory masterpieces. Finding inspiration in every region of the Mediterranean basin, from the ever-popular dishes of France, Italy, and Spain to the more exotic fare of North Africa and the Middle East, Martha Rose Shulman offers innovative recipes that use less olive oil and other high-fat ingredients while retaining every drop of sun-drenched flavor.​​The results: meatless yet hearty pasta sauces; refreshing salads of beans, grains, and vegetables; sizzling grilled fish dishes; aromatic chicken stews; refreshing fresh fruit desserts; virtually fat-free renditions of ratatouille and hummus; and updated, slimmed-down versions of traditional classics like paella, salade Nicoise, and lasagne. These satisfying recipes will become the cornerstone of a long-lasting commitment to healthful eating.​


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 27, 2022)

We don't always, but this is the menu from one of our go-to places.  I also add olive oil to many of our dishes, especially rice and some of the salad dressings.  I've also been known to drink a teaspoon of it occasionally.  Salmon is one of our staples.

If I drink lots of red wine does that qualify as well?  

https://cava.com/menu


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 27, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Mediterranean Light by Martha Rose Schulman is an oldie but goodie.   Great recipes and a great read as well.  Shulman includes the history of some of the dishes and reminiscences of her times spent in the region; she has a delightful writing style.  @StarSong  ...think you'd love this if you've not already seen it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mediterranean-Light-Martha-Rose-Shulman/dp/0553053523/ref=sr_1_10?crid=1DSABR460027E&keywords=mediterranean+light+cookbook&qid=1646015914&sprefix=mediterranean+light,aps,108&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


I am just getting started, want this to be heart healthy.  I have found some recipes to get me started.  Thank you.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 27, 2022)

chic said:


> I grew up with lots of those foods in my diet and still lean heavily towards that kind of diet. My body likes it and my weight is pretty much stable. I don't touch sugar which some Mediterranean meals/desserts include. No alcohol either which some med meals do include in or with the meal.


I tend to stay away from sugar and fats (fat free for me) and no alcohol.


----------



## Jules (Feb 27, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Mediterranean Light by Martha Rose Schulman is an oldie but goodie.


I remember that one - it was a good one.


----------



## C50 (Mar 1, 2022)

I am not rigid about it but adhere primarily to a Med. diet, I have been eating this way for about ten years.  Truthfully I didn't look for such a diet it just kind of evolved for me when I was having some stomach gas issues and I was isolating different foods.  Now I rarely prepare any actual meals but chose to eat six or eight times a day.

Today I went to get a routine colonoscopy(what fun!) and the nurse that prepped me for the procedure told me I was the healthiest looking 61 year old man she has seen in a long time, so something must be working.

  I will also add I have never been but a few pounds over weight at my heavyest, have always exercised and don't smoke or drink alcohol.  So diet is just one aspect of my living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Mediterranean Light by Martha Rose Schulman is an oldie but goodie.   Great recipes and a great read as well.  Shulman includes the history of some of the dishes and reminiscences of her times spent in the region; she has a delightful writing style.  @StarSong  ...think you'd love this if you've not already seen it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mediterranean-Light-Martha-Rose-Shulman/dp/0553053523/ref=sr_1_10?crid=1DSABR460027E&keywords=mediterranean+light+cookbook&qid=1646015914&sprefix=mediterranean+light,aps,108&sr=8-10
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, @AnnieA, I just ordered a copy from my library!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Mar 8, 2022)

C50 said:


> I am not rigid about it but adhere primarily to a Med. diet, I have been eating this way for about ten years.  Truthfully I didn't look for such a diet it just kind of evolved for me when I was having some stomach gas issues and I was isolating different foods.  Now I rarely prepare any actual meals but chose to eat six or eight times a day.
> 
> Today I went to get a routine colonoscopy(what fun!) and the nurse that prepped me for the procedure told me I was the healthiest looking 61 year old man she has seen in a long time, so something must be working.
> 
> I will also add I have never been but a few pounds over weight at my heavyest, have always exercised and don't smoke or drink alcohol.  So diet is just one aspect of my living a healthy lifestyle.


Very encouraging!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the tip, @AnnieA, I just ordered a copy from my library!


GREAT cookbook!  Thanks for the personalized suggestion, @AnnieA!


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 27, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Mediteranean Diet, anyone live by it?


Not me, but it does seem a good idea.  I probably should do more of it!


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Apr 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Not me, but it does seem a good idea.  I probably should do more of it!


Well, I don't like it, went back to Weight Watchers.  Love it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 5, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I don't like it, went back to Weight Watchers. Love it.


Good for you, I think WW can and has worked for lots of people.

I believe the truth is that almost any diet will work, so long as you can stick to it.  And I know that part is hard.


----------

